# Jumping Stick Insect!!!



## mark1977 (Apr 28, 2008)

JUST BOUGHT ONE OF THESE STRANGE LOOKING BEASTS TODAY IN A JOB LOT OF ADULT STICKS AND 100'S OF OVA.......
CAN ANYONE TELL ME ANYTHING ABOUT THESE INSECTS AND WHY THEY HAVE SUCH STRANGE LOOKING FACES :lol2:.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks alien. :lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Saw them at the bts. Fab lookin!!


----------



## mark1977 (Apr 28, 2008)

becky do you know anything about these jumping sticks then???


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

No idea lol Sorry 

Do you use bugnation?


----------



## chris_walton (Dec 20, 2007)

its a horse headed grass hopper lol google it you will find everything you need lol


----------



## mark1977 (Apr 28, 2008)

not poisonous though??? :lol2:


----------



## chris_walton (Dec 20, 2007)

no not poisenous think they eat bramble


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Thats not a horse headed grasshopper! No way!

http://www.grete-david.co.uk/mediac/400_0/media/Grasshopper.jpg


----------



## chris_walton (Dec 20, 2007)

here you go silly

Giant Horse-Head Grasshopper on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Hmm ... Mark if you're on bugnation, ask Rob Byatt, coz he bought some at the BTS


----------



## chris_walton (Dec 20, 2007)

yes thats true he did and i think there might be a caresheet on there for them too i know theres deffo piccys


----------



## mark1977 (Apr 28, 2008)

cheers chris and becky, the one thing good about this site is that there are so many helpful people :2thumb: thanks


----------



## chris_walton (Dec 20, 2007)

here you go if your a member log in then click this link

BUG NATION :: View topic - (Proscopid) Apiosceles bulbosa


----------



## mark1977 (Apr 28, 2008)

if i decided to go into breeding these giant horse head grass hoppers where would i get them from and how easy are they to breed??? :notworthy:


----------



## Howmany (May 31, 2008)

i have a jumping stick insect


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Thats a mad looking insect :2thumb:


lol......


----------



## turkish_666 (Mar 30, 2008)

i want 1 where and how much


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmmn... I have seen them somewhere before (on TV). 

Were they not on some of "life in the undergrowth"? 

Definitley grasshoppers.


----------

